
Ask HN: I have had no impact at a FAANG. Is this normal? - quickaskq
Hi everyone. I’m a little past 3 years at a FAANG; as I look back at what I’ve done I’ve realized that I’ve had little to no impact. No major features shipped. Nothing I can point to and say I designed that. Nothing I can brag about. What have I made? Dashboards no one looks at. Bug fixes, so many bug fixes. Half made features that were cut months in due to poor planning. And so much, what I like to call, dashboard clicking.<p>I’m not sure what to think about this. I have golden handcuffs here at FAANG. I’m not too willing to take a different job given my sweet gig. Plus I don’t have to work super hard. But in return I get an unfulfilling job.<p>What is your experience?
======
nabla9
>I have golden handcuffs here at FAANG. I’m not too willing to take a
different job given my sweet gig

Welcome to the adulthood and learning something about yourself.

People don't have a goal to become a "corporate drone". They just realize it's
the solution that fits their temperament and comfort zone.

------
ai_ja_nai
Enjoy that at least you made to get hired. You stand on top of a mountain,
taller than the Everest, of rejected candidates bodies, most of which were
really brilliant at being software engineers.

------
HugThem

        I’m not too willing to take a different
        job given my sweet gig.
    

This Steve Jobs quote comes to mind:

"A human mind is too precious to be wasted"

~~~
qohen
_This Steve Jobs quote comes to mind:

"A human mind is too precious to be wasted"_

I don't know if Steve Jobs said that -- I can't find a reference -- but, even
if he did, chances are he got it from elsewhere, since that sentiment was
embedded in the culture since the early 1970's, in the form of the slogan, "A
mind is a terrible thing to waste", which was the tag line of a famous ad
campaign [0]:

 _A Mind Is a Terrible Thing to Waste — you know the phrase, you 've heard it.

That's because the iconic slogan, dreamt up by the advertising agency Young &
Rubicam goes back more than four decades. It was meant to promote the United
Negro College Fund scholarship program for black students. The slogan
practically part of the national consciousness, like Have a Coke and a smile._

[0]
[https://www.npr.org/sections/codeswitch/2013/06/14/191796469...](https://www.npr.org/sections/codeswitch/2013/06/14/191796469/a-mind-
is-a-terrible-thing-to)

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UNCF#The_UNCF_motto](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UNCF#The_UNCF_motto)

